# Training :)



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

In a year or two, maybe I won't have to tie at all


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have two of those? I'd like to have a personal fly tier


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We should open a day care. Each kid is an extra snapper we can keep. Pack those jokers on a boat and go for a ride. Parents pay for the gas in exchange for not so quality child care. When we get back...."good news kids, we've extended arts and crafts time by 4 hours today." Fly tying sweat shop. ?????? Profit.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome, 

My daughter and son learned how to tie their own...on one occasion son tied an ugly jig, but i mean ugly pompano jig...guess what....it caught more fish than the ones i bought at the pier..lol ..cant wait x spring.

good post.


----------

